# Can you tell someone truly loves someone by the look in their eye?



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

I wasn't quite sure where to place this question on the forum, but I guess it would be interesting to see if there is a correlation between noticing this and type.

Can you tell someone truly loves someone by the look in their eye?



I've looked for this a lot of times with friends with their dating or getting married to someone. Often times, if I don't ever catch that certain "look" I develop doubts that their relationship will work.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I mostly focus on the person's body language, or their mouth. Mouths give a lot away.


----------



## Dancnonthestars (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, their eyes tend to have a softer and tender look about them.


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

it is the energy 

the relaxed energy that they exude


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

yes. i often get the feeling i can look into a person's soul through their eyes, even people i don't know very well sometimes. definitely with an emotion as strong as love i'd believe you'd be able to see it through the eyes.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Can't say if it's only in the eyes, but yes, I'd definitely say it's possible to see the effect of incompatibility quite some time before they actually interfere in the relationship. You see when people respect each other. If they don't, they will need to break up sooner or later.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I never see anything in anyone's eyes.  Well love any way.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Not even slightly. I know how easily that sort of thing can be misinterpreted.

I base it on the way they act towards me, and what they say. See if the patterns fit.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

Interesting.... it seems only the fellow NFs agree with me.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

thegirlcandance said:


> Interesting.... it seems only the fellow NFs agree with me.


Maybe because you guys are more in touch with your feelings? :mellow:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I would say you can, although it may not necessarily be the eyes for sure, because when they get "the eyes" typically they have specific body language too so I think it's hard to pinpoint just the eyes as a source of love, but in the end I'd go with yes.


----------



## Malovane (Jul 12, 2010)

darksoul said:


> Maybe because you guys are more in touch with your feelings? :mellow:


And strangely enough, we're often more in touch with *your* feelings... spooky as that may be. 

But yes, the eyes say a tremendous amount.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

Malovane said:


> And strangely enough, we're often more in touch with *your* feelings... spooky as that may be.
> 
> But yes, the eyes say a tremendous amount.


Yeah - I'd say it be because of our natural empathy mixed with good instincts combo.

The sensors, on the other hand, seem to seek a more concrete measure.

The thinkers seem to seek a more rational measure.


----------



## louea380 (Dec 5, 2010)

When feeling of love appear in the body, pupils will dilate and tear ducts secrete minute amounts of fluid giving the eyes a shiny glazed look hence if two people "are feeling the love" your'll usually see it in their eyes. That's what i'v heard anyway.


----------



## sts06 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> I would say you can, although it may not necessarily be the eyes for sure, because when they get "the eyes" typically they have specific body language too so I think it's hard to pinpoint just the eyes as a source of love, but in the end I'd go with yes.


I was just going to post something very similar to this. You can tell by the way they look at each other, but it's not just the eyes. It's the way they hold their head, the way they place themselves around the other person, the way the face softens as they look at each other. All those things as well as the look in the eyes.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

It seems like you can tell a lot from a person's body language and chemistry, including their eyes. I'm so paranoid I just don't trust any of that, though. Actions speak for themselves, and words can be used to support these actions. Without these, I have no idea if a person is really feeling something completely different.


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

Dilated pupils could either mean hatred or love...
I'd rely more on the comfort of the person when they're around you
or maybe if they feel giddy
Or if they just told you sincerely and you could tell it was sincere.
You should be able to deduce something from that


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

It's not that specific, though many people misinterpret it to be so.

But you can tell a lot about people by the looks in their eyes. For some people it takes different forms, however.


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

I believe you can see love in someone's eyes but it's accompanied with body language and overall facial expressions as well.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

thegirlcandance said:


> Interesting.... it seems only the fellow NFs agree with me.


Haha. No. I agree with you, I'm an SJ. I have to say that there's a certain look people have, an expression of the eyes when people are really in love. But idk, when if they do not have the expression, are they still in love? I think it's still possible to be in love without that expression.


----------

